# Minato vs Sakura



## RBL (Aug 8, 2015)

*Location*

Pain vs Naruto

*Intel* Sakura has full knowledge, while minato doesn't (that doesn't mean tho, he can't figure it out later)

*Distance*: 40 M

*Restrictions* No flying thunder god for minato

Sakura starts with byakugou.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 8, 2015)

She eats rasengan till she drops


----------



## LostSelf (Aug 8, 2015)

Sakura reacted to Kaguya (since we're taking all of war arc stuff, even if they don't make any sense), while KCM Minato couldn't touch his right shoulder before Sasuke could move his arm completely. A stronger version of Sasuke couldn't do much against Kaguya.

Sakura blitz .


----------



## RBL (Aug 8, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> She eats rasengan till she drops



well kishi said sakura was as strong as ems sasuke and bm naruto, so sakura might stand a chance


----------



## Miyazaki Haiko (Aug 8, 2015)

I think it's a little unfair in the setting and restrictions, since Sakura is definitely more suited to the wide-open space tear-up-the-ground kind of fighting-while-healing, while Minato was a war-fighter, specializing in sudden appearances and faster-than-you-can-blink blows.

Sakura starts with her specialty. Minato is robbed of his specialty.

However, this is Forum Battledome.

So.

Sakura blitz Minato, unconditional, and then when Sakura's Byakugou drops, Minato blitz.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Aug 8, 2015)

Spending eternity inside the death god's stomach with Sakura is a fate worse than death.


----------



## Ghost (Aug 8, 2015)

Sakura speed blitzes.


----------



## Amol (Aug 8, 2015)

Minato summons Ma, who inturn summons toad army then Minato enters in SM.
SM Rasengan should kill Sakura.


----------



## FlamingRain (Aug 8, 2015)

Sakura probably kills him with 5% of Katsuyu.


----------



## Mercurial (Aug 8, 2015)

Is this a joke or what? Minato dodges Sakura, blitzes and marks her with the utmost ease, then Hiraishin and bamflashles, cutting her head off.


----------



## RBL (Aug 8, 2015)

@raikiri19 but flying thunder god is restricted


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 8, 2015)

my post remains same as before she eats rasengan till she dies

failing to avoid kabuto butt puts her reaction as fairly disappointing


----------



## Mercurial (Aug 8, 2015)

Brandon Lee said:


> @raikiri19 but flying thunder god is restricted



Sorry, didn't see that. Even if actually I don't see the point in restricting people in threads.

Anyway Minato is far more than fast and skilled enough to cut Sakura's head off.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 8, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Sorry, didn't see that. Even if actually I don't see the point in restricting people in threads.
> 
> Anyway Minato is far more than fast and skilled enough to cut Sakura's head off.



Sakura was fast enough to dodge a few attacks from Monster Kaguya which were described as very fast by RSM Naruto.

She also blitzed Kaguya herself.

And she blitzed Shin sr. who was only hit otherwise by Sasuke's PS and by his own minions when he couldn't move.

I'd say she is rather fast. And she can counterattack while Minato stabs her with a kunai. A stab won't kill her due to byakugou but one solid hit from her can end the fight.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 8, 2015)

Minato seals her in a rock.


----------



## StarWanderer (Aug 8, 2015)

Sakura never blitzed Kaguya - she hit her when she was busy of dodging both Naruto and Sasuke. 

But yeah, she most likely beats Minato with restricted FTG.


----------



## Kyu (Aug 8, 2015)

Minato cuts her head off or seals her into an object.


----------



## Bonly (Aug 8, 2015)

Sakura summons the Queen of Solo to handle Minato for yet another time although with lack of FTG, Minato can't put up much of a fight, Minato takes a bath in acid eventually


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Aug 8, 2015)

Even without hiraishin, his speed rivals that of raikage in raiton chakra mode and is compared to ocm naruto. Minato blitzes, cuts her throat, drops a toad on her, slits her throat again.

Or seals her soul.


----------



## StarWanderer (Aug 8, 2015)

> Even without hiraishin, his speed rivals that of raikage



His Shunshin and striking speed are slower than those of Ei.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 8, 2015)

Bonly said:


> Sakura summons the Queen of Solo to handle Minato for yet another time although with lack of FTG, Minato can't put up much of a fight, Minato takes a bath in acid eventually



your queen will be a good food for the frogs. 

and you'll forever live ashamed for being unworthy soldier of her. U_U


----------



## DaVizWiz (Aug 8, 2015)

> your queen will be a good food for the frogs.
> 
> and you'll forever live ashamed for being unworthy soldier of her. U_U


No summon or combination of summons (save bijuu) in the manga can defeat 5% Katsuya. 

Sakura should win, full knowledge results in 5% Katsuya summoning and Minato is bathed in an acid river.

And no, his shunshin is not faster than Rabbit Arms from Kaguya, which Sakura reacted to.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 8, 2015)

It's faster than kabuto flying butt though


----------



## Trojan (Aug 9, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> No summon or combination of summons (save bijuu) in the manga can defeat 5% Katsuya.
> 
> Sakura should win, full knowledge results in 5% Katsuya summoning and Minato is bathed in an acid river.
> 
> And no, his shunshin is not faster than Rabbit Arms from Kaguya, which Sakura reacted to.



Lol, no.
Frogs > Katsuyu > snakes > frogs. That has been made clear. 

Minato's shunshin is TIERS above Sakura. doubting that is less than smart. Also, Sakura had to be saved
from Kakashi for your information. lol


----------



## Miyazaki Haiko (Aug 9, 2015)

Bonly said:


> Sakura summons the Queen of Solo to handle Minato for yet another time although with lack of FTG, Minato can't put up much of a fight, Minato takes a bath in acid eventually



Hmm. You seem to have forgotten that Minato's summon is a toad, and in the Three-Way Deadlock, its this order:

Snake>*Toad>Slug*>Snake

Minato owns Sakura in the summoning area.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 9, 2015)

Bonly is loyal to his queen.


----------



## Miyazaki Haiko (Aug 9, 2015)

Something like that, yeah


----------



## DaVizWiz (Aug 9, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> It's faster than kabuto flying butt though


Are you comparing Early Ship Sakura to War-arc Byakgou Sakura with Bijuu-level chakra battery?



Hussain said:


> Lol, no.
> Frogs > Katsuyu > snakes > frogs. That has been made clear.
> 
> Minato's shunshin is TIERS above Sakura. doubting that is less than smart. Also, Sakura had to be saved
> from Kakashi for your information. lol


Katsuya's human-sized splits tanked Chou Shinra Tensei which annihilated Konoha. 

5% Katsuya can tank all of the attacks of every summon in the manga: simultaneously. It can roll over on smaller summons, crushing them. It can spit an ocean of acid. It can split into smaller variations to avoid concentrated damage. It can liquefy to avoid all types of physical damage. 

Katsuya > All Summons (bar bijuu)

Minato's shunshin definitely isn't that fast. I'd put it below (Pre-Rikudo) SM Naruto's. There's no chance SM Naruto blitzes Byakugou Sakura before she can punch the ground, then summon Katsuya. 

Sakura perceiving the speed of Rabbit Arms and reacting by shunshining back is an indication that she was clearly be capable of reacting to Minato's shunshin. 

Then again, you're a Minato fanboy, so why bother?


----------



## Trojan (Aug 9, 2015)

> [=DaVizWiz;54144126]
> Katsuya's human-sized splits tanked Chou Shinra Tensei which annihilated Konoha.
> 
> 5% Katsuya can tank all of the attacks of every summon in the manga: simultaneously. It can roll over on smaller summons, crushing them. It can spit an ocean of acid. It can split into smaller variations to avoid concentrated damage. It can liquefy to avoid all types of physical damage.
> ...


Lol, what does tanking have to do with anything exactly? She's the frogs' food. Stop being delusional. 


> Minato's shunshin definitely isn't that fast. I'd put it below (Pre-Rikudo) SM Naruto's. There's no chance SM Naruto blitzes Byakugou Sakura before she can punch the ground, then summon Katsuya.
> 
> Sakura perceiving the speed of Rabbit Arms and reacting by shunshining back is an indication that she was clearly be capable of reacting to Minato's shunshin.
> 
> Then again, you're a Minato fanboy, so why bother?




Yeah, someone who crossed the entire village in 1 second, and who went all around the Juubi without anyone even seeing him is not fast.

Yeah, Naruto who couldn't dodge Kurama's attack in front of him, but Minato who saved Kushina's life from Kurama is slower. 

 Get the hell out of here man, you must be drunk.


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 9, 2015)

Sakura tanks and KO's
Minato doesn't know about the seal's tanking power assumed.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Aug 9, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> Minato's shunshin definitely isn't that fast. I'd put it below (Pre-Rikudo) SM Naruto's. There's no chance SM Naruto blitzes Byakugou Sakura before she can punch the ground, then summon Katsuya.
> 
> Sakura perceiving the speed of Rabbit Arms and reacting by shunshining back is an indication that she was clearly be capable of reacting to Minato's shunshin.



Lol, and the dumbass award goes to ^^

The guys speed is said to be on par with that with raikage in his raiton chakra mode. And is hailed amongst all shinobi as the greatest in god like speed. Only 2 other shunshin users have gotten god like speed title, and that is raikage and sasuke.

Cant blitz sakura loool. Is that why yamato and killer bee made a direct comparison with kcm naruto and minatos shinshin after blitzing kisame? Tobirama the former fastest of his time says minatos shunshin is superior, after reaching the battilefield minutes after minato. Hiruzen also confirms his speed.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 9, 2015)

Sakura is so good. 
[3]


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 9, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Sakura is so good.
> [3]





Knocked down a goddess with her bare fists. She could of just broken that shuriken with one hand


----------



## Trojan (Aug 9, 2015)

punching something sharp is not the smartest thing to do, I would think.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Aug 9, 2015)

How is this even remotely a debate? Minato has showcased speed far greater than Sakura.   Minato wins this fight with low difficulty by sealing Sakura into a rock or slitting her throat until she has no more chakra. 

A better battle would be armless Minato (who was somehow able to cut through the Juubi trees) or 9 year old Minato (who defeated the Elite Kumo Ninja Task Force).


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 9, 2015)

Hussain said:


> punching something sharp is not the smartest thing to do, I would think.



when you have instant regen who cares


----------



## Trojan (Aug 9, 2015)

Can she do that, if her entire limb gets cut-off? 

Not as if that matters anyway. She is not lasting more than few seconds/minutes here.


----------



## Bonly (Aug 9, 2015)

Hussain said:


> your queen will be a good food for the frogs.



The only food of our will be is giving food to the toads in the form of an acid bath.



> and you'll forever live ashamed for being unworthy soldier of her. U_U







Hussain said:


> Bonly is loyal to his queen.


----------



## RBL (Aug 9, 2015)

wow i thought this was an spite thread in minato's favor (even if i restricted the flying thunder god), sakura is actually overrated i see.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 9, 2015)

Bonly said:


> The only food of our will be is giving food to the toads in the form of an acid bath.



- yeah, they probably can use that as well for their space 


- Damn! 
I feel like I heard that voice somewhere tho. 

Still, never expected your voice to be like that!


----------



## Amol (Aug 9, 2015)

I do hope people don't actually count Sakura's outlier feats against Kaguya.
By logic Sakura's punch shouldn't even tickle Kaguya as Sakura doesn't have RS chakra in her .
She also shouldn't be able to react Kaguya because if Sakura can react to someone(Kaguya) who is very fast for Rinnegan Sasuke's teleportation, then everybody and their mother has God tier reactions.
Because it will look like this :-
Sasuke blitzed and sliced Jin Madara with his Rinnegan.
Madara who is faster than Juubito.
Juubito who is faster than KCM Naruto.
KCM Naruto who is faster than Raikage.
Raikage who is faster than Ameratsu.
So Sakura can dodge Ameratsu now.
Which makes perfect sense.....


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 9, 2015)

Byakuyo don't increase reactions
Minato summons kabuto butt and wins


----------



## Ghost (Aug 9, 2015)

^ What? Minato summons Kabuto's ass?


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 9, 2015)

Amol said:


> I do hope people don't actually count Sakura's outlier feats against Kaguya.
> By logic Sakura's punch shouldn't even tickle Kaguya as Sakura doesn't have RS chakra in her .
> She also shouldn't be able to react Kaguya because if Sakura can react to someone(Kaguya) who is very fast for Rinnegan Sasuke's teleportation, then everybody and their mother has God tier reactions.
> Because it will look like this :-
> ...



The answer


----------



## Rocky (Aug 10, 2015)

Holy motherfucking shit.


----------



## MrSharingan (Aug 10, 2015)

Sakura doesn't stand a chance...


----------



## Bonly (Aug 10, 2015)

Hussain said:


> - yeah, they probably can use that as well for their space



That toad can only suck up acid from one direction, Katsuyu can make multiple clones of her that can spit acid, that toad gets surrounded and get hit by acid in his blindspot.



> - Damn!
> I feel like I heard that voice somewhere tho.
> 
> Still, never expected your voice to be like that!



Wouldn't be the first time I posted it so maybe you heard it the last time I posted it.



Rocky said:


> Holy motherfucking shit.


----------



## Harbour (Aug 11, 2015)

What the fuck is this match pair? Cant you put Sakura against Hashirama or Madara then?

*On the thread - Minato, in couple seconds. Shunshin, raping with kunai.
*
You all should realize that Minato is only tier below Titans like Juubi-oriented characters. Sakura is low-mid tier Kage at best. Minato is specialist in fast killing, Sakura can't fucking dodge the falling rock and has the speed of usual fodder ninja. Minato is general-veteran of long war he managed to survive and win against few countries, Sakura is mommy girl during almost whole her life. Minato is tactical genius, Sakura has usual brains. Minato has top hax skill set, Sakura has usual Tsunade's skill set, somewhere even cut, which is mid-tier Kage skill set.

How you can give Sakura even a slightest chance to win is beyond these statements and me.


----------



## Kyu (Aug 11, 2015)

Sakura can prevent him from coming closer by surrounding the area around her in Katsuyu's acid.

I wouldn't say she can't do a thing here from 40m. Minato's speed is formidable, but it's not as if he has Hiraishin ITT.

Sakura's issue is she's shown no substantial speed feats to suggest she can hit Minato before he decapitates her - if the fourth finds away around or over Katsuyu's acid.

Speed-wise I haven't seen anything that puts her above base Nardo and Sasuke - let alone the fastest out of Hokage bar the Seventh.


----------

